# Brassavola cucullata



## nikv (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi!

I have the first flowers of the season on my Brassavola cucullata. This plant tends to bloom all summer for me. I purchased the plant at least ten years ago from Andy's Orchids on a Stick. This one doesn't have any bronze or red coloration in it, but I'm happy with it. It also has the most fabulous, citrus-like aroma at night!

















I have a second plant but it's an un-bloomed seedling. I'm hoping that one gives me the bronze or red flowers. Of course, temperature seems to have a lot to do with it from what I've read.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## raymond (Jul 10, 2009)

wow very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2009)

Nik, did you see this recent thread?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 11, 2009)

very nice strong plant Nik!!! does it have 3 flowers or more?? (mine had just 1 this time). Jean


----------



## Jorch (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 11, 2009)

Cool!!


----------



## nikv (Jul 11, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Nik, did you see this recent thread?



You must be referring to this thread:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12792

Yes, it's a very good discussion. Thanks! 



JeanLux said:


> very nice strong plant Nik!!! does it have 3 flowers or more?? (mine had just 1 this time). Jean



It currently has three flowers with more on the way. The third flower isn't all that visible in the photos as it's towards the Dracaena.

Best Regards,
Nik

P.S. I just now realized that I put this thread in the Discussions section instead of the Photos section where it belongs. Feel free to move it.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely specimen Nik!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2009)

nikv said:


> You must be referring to this thread:
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12792
> 
> ...


Yes -- I thought I pasted the link in, but I guess I didn't. Sorry.


----------



## CodPaph (Jul 11, 2009)

very very nice ,great bloom


----------



## mkline3 (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW! Great long petals, I really like the look of them.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 22, 2009)

It is indeed very beautiful and haunting. I was lucky enough to behold one of these at the local orchid grower last year.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 23, 2009)

one of my favorite orchid names to say!


----------

